# Finallyl finished also



## sgriggs (Feb 11, 2014)

This took a while but I'm finally done.

Scott


----------



## parrothead (Feb 11, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## rustychuck (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice.

Almost done with mine.


----------



## Dave Smith (Feb 12, 2014)

always nice to finish--especially when it looks so nice!!!--very good job--Dave  )


----------



## 12bolts (Feb 12, 2014)

very nicely done.
But I dont think your chip pan is going to hold up very well.......... 

Cheers Phil


----------



## RandyM (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes, very well done. So Scott, do you have a base or legs for it?


----------



## chuckorlando (Feb 12, 2014)

Good work man


----------



## Kevinb71 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice job! Very Nice. Now go get it dirty!


----------



## drs23 (Feb 12, 2014)

Great job! 

Is that on Mama's kitchen table?:shocked:


----------



## thomas s (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Wierd Harold (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks good. Nicely done.

HWF


----------



## sgriggs (Feb 13, 2014)

RandyM said:


> Yes, very well done. So Scott, do you have a base or legs for it?



I had planned to mount it on my work bench but I'm not sure it's stable enough and it also takes up most of my work space.  I'm thinking about welding a metal stand for it.

Scott

- - - Updated - - -



drs23 said:


> Great job!
> 
> Is that on Mama's kitchen table?:shocked:



It is the kitchen table.  I did put down cardboard to protect it though.  Funny thing though, my wife told me she is starting to like the smell of machine oil.

Scott


----------



## Mondo (Feb 13, 2014)

sgriggs said:


> .... my wife told me she is starting to like the smell of machine oil.
> 
> Scott



Yo Bro!  This is a good thing!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Rob G. (Feb 13, 2014)

My wife wouldnt let me bring a lathe in the kitchen.


----------

